# HS520 runs great for about 15 minutes then dies.



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

After about 15 minutes, I have to keep pulling the cord every 5 seconds to finish the job which is usually pretty close to the job being finished anyways. I replaced the carb not too long ago because it wouldn't start at all. The fuel filter was dirty so I replaced it. The gas is fresh. I drained the fuel before replacing the carb.

What could this be?

Thanks.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Have you tried running it with the gas cap off? I had a similar issue a long time ago and the fuel cap wasn't venting properly.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Have you tried running it with the gas cap off? I had a similar issue a long time ago and the fuel cap wasn't venting properly.


I have read about that actually...always with that idea that it sounded silly meaning it could never happen to me, lol. I have not. I would have to see if it dies after 15 minutes at idle first and then try it for 15 minutes without the cap at idle.

My 15 minute situation was after using it. It might be different under an idle situation but there is only one way to find out.

Did you cover the cap with newspaper or the like? I notice that the fuel loves to spray out making me a little nervous.

Thank you!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I can't recall. But even loosening it such that the threads don't engage should allow enough air in to test the theory.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> I can't recall. But even loosing it such that the threads don't engage should allow enough air in to test the theory.


Roger that. Clever thinking!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ukiltmybrutha2 said:


> Roger that. Clever thinking!


usually a Honda will give you notice that it is starving for fuel. I sometimes forget to turn gas valve on. After about 3 minutes the engine will go up and down up and down and then I know to turn on gas.

with a clogged or partially clogged fuel cap vent not sure if same thing happens as it has never happened to me. 
but i do hear the same story....."runs about 10-15-20 minutes and then dies" then they say "I took off the cap to check if it had enough gas , put cap back on and it ran another 15 minutes and it dies"

clogged fuel cap vent. amount of time it runs depends if partially clogged or fully clogged to create a vacuum enough to starve engine.

I would run/work engine with cap loose and see what happens. ya little gas will leak but should be okay .

If it keeps running....."there's your dinner " as Taryl on YouTube likes to say.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> usually a Honda will give you notice that it is starving for fuel. I sometimes forget to turn gas valve on. After about 3 minutes the engine will go up and down up and down and then I know to turn on gas.
> 
> with a clogged or partially clogged fuel cap vent not sure if same thing happens as it has never happened to me.
> but i do hear the same story....."runs about 10-15-20 minutes and then dies" then they say "I took off the cap to check if it had enough gas , put cap back on and it ran another 15 minutes and it dies"
> ...


Thanks for this! Hoping for my dinner!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Or wait until the problem begins, and loosen the cap. If this is the problem, it should clear pretty much instantly, and you don't have to spend as much time with the cap loose, and possibly getting crap in the tank.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

tadawson said:


> Or wait until the problem begins, and loosen the cap. If this is the problem, it should clear pretty much instantly, and you don't have to spend as much time with the cap loose, and possibly getting crap in the tank.


Slick, thank you!


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

I just want to say thanks so much for all of the help here!!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

ukiltmybrutha2 said:


> I just want to say thanks so much for all of the help here!!


Well..........did it work????


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Well..........did it work????


No, I have not had the chance to try it yet...BUT I woke up this morning so thankful to be here and wanted to let everyone know how much I appreciate the thoughts!!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

ukiltmybrutha2 said:


> No, I have not had the chance to try it yet...BUT I woke up this morning so thankful to be here and wanted to let everyone know how much I appreciate the thoughts!!!!!


OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ukiltmybrutha2 said:


> No, I have not had the chance to try it yet...BUT I woke up this morning so thankful to be here and wanted to let everyone know how much I appreciate the thoughts!!!!!


we need to know otherwise we are all pi**ing in the wind here.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> we need to know otherwise we are all pi**ing in the wind here.


I am so sorry that I cannot provide an immediate response. I am at work and it is 3 hours away from the machine. I am thankful that everyone cares so much about whether or not the issue has been resolved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

ukiltmybrutha2 said:


> I am so sorry that I cannot provide an immediate response. I am at work and it is 3 hours away from the machine. I am thankful that everyone cares so much about whether or not the issue has been resolved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I will see you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and raise you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> I will see you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and raise you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !


From an article on punctuation...

There is really only one rule when it comes to the exclamation mark: don’t use it. This is an exaggeration of course! In fact, rare usage is the point: the Chicago Manual of Style says the exclamation mark ‘should be used sparingly to be effective.’
F. Scott Fitzgerald said that using exclamation marks is like laughing at your own jokes. After a while, your readers will simply ignore them, or worse, become annoyed by them and start ignoring you...


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

tabora said:


> From an article on punctuation...
> 
> There is really only one rule when it comes to the exclamation mark: don’t use it. This is an exaggeration of course! In fact, rare usage is the point: the Chicago Manual of Style says the exclamation mark ‘should be used sparingly to be effective.’
> F. Scott Fitzgerald said that using exclamation marks is like laughing at your own jokes. After a while, your readers will simply ignore them, or worse, become annoyed by them and start ignoring you...


Yep, I agree>>>>>>!


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> we need to know otherwise we are all pi**ing in the wind here.


I recommend a rain slicker in that case. No obvious stains.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Yep, I agree>>>>>>!





Big Ed said:


> I will see you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and raise you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !



Rgr. Now we are tracking. Team work rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> From an article on punctuation...
> 
> There is really only one rule when it comes to the exclamation mark: don’t use it. This is an exaggeration of course! In fact, rare usage is the point: the Chicago Manual of Style says the exclamation mark ‘should be used sparingly to be effective.’
> F. Scott Fitzgerald said that using exclamation marks is like laughing at your own jokes. After a while, your readers will simply ignore them, or worse, become annoyed by them and start ignoring you...


e b white???? he is my go to guy when it comes to this stuff but it is obvious that i ignore him.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ukiltmybrutha2 said:


> Rgr. Now we are tracking. Team work rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm using my ff miles to check this out in person.

canstanza , canstanza


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

So I explained the need to get home early to my boss and he said it was fine. I hope that he meant it. I rushed home and made it back in 2 hours and 45 minutes while being careful to obey all traffic laws. I ran it for 15 minutes and no more stalling. I didn't remove the cap this time but added some fresh gas as she was running a little low but not to the point of fuel starvation. 

You all are great! Trying to reduce the "!" a little for maximum effect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ukiltmybrutha2 said:


> So I explained the need to get home early to my boss and he said it was fine. I hope that he meant it. I rushed home and made it back in 2 hours and 45 minutes while being careful to obey all traffic laws. I ran it for 15 minutes and no more stalling. I didn't remove the cap this time but added some fresh gas as she was running a little low but not to the point of fuel starvation.
> 
> You all are great! Trying to reduce the "!" a little for maximum effect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you!


doesnt sound like anything was resolved. so i'm confused. you didnt do anything different and the engine did not stall? you may need a longer test. 

havent read the all the posts but if its not a clogged cap it could be a fuel delivery problem or clogged carb, faulty float or bad needle valve. 

but i always go to simplest solution first and then work my way up.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> doesnt sound like anything was resolved. so i'm confused. you didnt do anything different and the engine did not stall? you may need a longer test.
> 
> havent read the all the posts but if its not a clogged cap it could be a fuel delivery problem or clogged carb, faulty float or bad needle valve.
> 
> but i always go to simplest solution first and then work my way up.


Meh, It likely was not resolved. I wonder if this problem only manifests itself under load. I will try again again after it storms in a few days.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

This thread is cuckoo.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

Jatoxico said:


> This thread is cuckoo.


Well thanks for joining the asylum!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Why don't you take it outside and try it on a spot in your yard?
I still have a foot in spots, my whole yard is still under snow and it's has been over a week since the storm rolled by.
I make paths around my house when I blow, don't you have a snow pile around?
Damn, you took off early now try it! 
3 hours too work!!?
3 hours back!!!?
Damn!!!!!!!


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Why don't you take it outside and try it on a spot in your yard?
> I still have a foot in spots, my whole yard is still under snow and it's has been over a week.
> I make paths around my house when I blow, don't you have a snow pile around?
> Damn, you took off early now try it!
> ...


That's why they call me the working man!

It's all melted over here. 

Maybe I should be happy about that.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

ukiltmybrutha2 said:


> That's why they call me the working man!


Is that a RUSH reference?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

after reading this thread my attorney advised me to start drinking heavily.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

ukiltmybrutha2 said:


> That's why they call me the working man!
> 
> It's all melted over here.
> 
> Maybe I should be happy about that.





Jatoxico said:


> Is that a RUSH reference?


Yep!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to drive 10 hours a day just about every day, 2/3/4 hours on top of that "working". 5 days a week average 2500 miles per week.
And I don't miss it.......!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!

Well then you could have waxed it?
What???? No garage? 
Bring it in the kitchen. 

You drive to work 3 hrs each way then work 8?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> after reading this thread my attorney advised me to start drinking heavily.


A little wacky tobacky would relax you.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> after reading this thread my attorney advised me to start drinking heavily.


Mine told me that I must use proper grammar or have to worry about the Afterlife yet again. Thank God for Jesus Christ and VPN(s).


Big Ed said:


> I used to drive 10 hours a day just about every day, 2/3/4 hours on top of that "working". 5 days a week average 2500 miles per week.
> And I don't miss it.......!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!
> 
> Well then you could have waxed it?
> ...


Yep! bringing it in the kitchen but not starting it...lol! 

Glad you escaped all of the crazy driving!


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> A little wacky tobacky would relax you.


You wouldn't get nothing done, then.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Rooskie said:


> You wouldn't get nothing done, then.


But you could sit there thinking about what to do? 
An feel no pain.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> A little wacky tobacky would relax you.


I'm on my 7th beer.......aint quitting anytime soon


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> I'm on my 7th beer.......aint quitting anytime soon


...but you are not sharing....that is kind of selfish! Alright, beers for advice....a 6 pack. Can't I get just one?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ukiltmybrutha2 said:


> ...but you are not sharing....that is kind of selfish! Alright, beers for advice....a 6 pack. Can't I get just one?


NO!!!!!!! you were the pne that started me drinkin. on my 10th beer. aint quitting until youfind problem wuth your 520.

maybe some 420 will hep


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> NO!!!!!!! you were the pne that started me drinkin. on my 10th beer. aint quitting until youfind problem wuth your 520.
> 
> maybe some 420 will hep


I was going to ask you if it was me who drove you to drink but I was scared to. Come on now!


----------



## ukiltmybrutha2 (Dec 13, 2020)

Am I driving everyone here to drink as well? I'd better get this bad boy going so orangputeh doesn't waste his FFM on me. 

I didn't know that I had that effect. Soweeeeee.


----------

